# Smithy 3in1 owners step in.



## rlukens (Feb 22, 2017)

Mods, I posted this in the "question and answer" forum also. Am I violating policy?

Greetings, 
I'm just getting to know my Smithy 3in1 (Midas 1220XL LTD). I've worked most of the bugs out of the machine. I see some more improvements that I'll make, but over all I'm not disappointed with the machine. Except, I am thoroughly disappointed with the quill feed. As it stands, there is no accurate way to drop the quill a predictable amount. One notch on the dial (I haven't calculate it exactly) is a whole bunch. Have any of you owners improved on this?
Russ


----------



## DJP (Feb 25, 2017)

I had a similar problem with a mini mill. The solution was to take up the gear lash in the down feed control while the quill is locked in place with a gib wedge. To drop the quill release the wedge very very slightly while turning the down feed knob then lock the wedge again for the cut. Hopefully this makes sense. The problem is controlling gear lash as gravity wants to drop the quill instead of it being a controlled drop.

The procedure eventually becomes muscle memory for that machine.


----------



## rlukens (Feb 25, 2017)

DJP, 
thanks for your response. Turns out that the return spring on the spindle was not hooked. Gravity defeated.
Russ


----------

